# Regular Season Game 61 Thread:Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's go and take this game!

(Cheat on vBookie activated)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

I'm drunk. Someone please take over the game threads. I don't know when I'll start making them again.

*Preview

Yao Ming and the Houston Rockets struggled in the star's first game back after he missed more than two months with a leg injury. Both player and team will look for better results Wednesday when the Rockets visit the surging Boston Celtics.

Yao, who missed 32 games after breaking a bone under his right knee Dec. 23, returned Monday and had 16 points and 11 rebounds in 27 minutes of Houston's 91-85 loss at Cleveland.

The defeat was the second in a row and fourth in five contests for the Rockets (36-24). It also showed that Yao, who shot 5-for-15 from the field and committed five turnovers, will need time to shake off the rust.

"I can't wait for my next game," Yao said.

A matchup with the Celtics (17-42), though, might not be as appealing as it was a few weeks back. Since losing 22 of 23 games, Boston has won four in a row, a run that started with a 77-72 victory at Houston on Feb. 26.

Yao figures to be more comfortable Wednesday with a game under his belt. He had just one practice since recovering from his injury, then shot 1-for-9 in the first half Monday.

"In the second quarter, third quarter, I was almost like a high school player," Yao said. "Sometimes, Cleveland would just steal the ball from my hand."

Yao, who scored more than 30 points in four of his five games before the injury, is averaging 25.5 points, 9.5 rebounds and 2.2 blocks, but almost four turnovers per game.

"Uneven, which is to be expected,'' Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said of his center's first game back. "But he's got to cut down on his turnovers. We can't play well if he goes right back to what he was doing before he got hurt, which is being a high-turnover guy. It's impossible to have offensive rhythm.''

Houston, fifth in the Western Conference, managed to go 20-12 without Yao thanks in large part to the play of Tracy McGrady, who's averaging 24.5 points, a career-high 6.0 assists and 5.3 rebounds on the season.

McGrady had 25 points Monday but went just 10-for-32 from the field as the Rockets shot 36.0 percent, the second straight game they've shot under 40 percent. They shot 32.1 percent against the Celtics last week.

McGrady missed the loss to Boston with flu-like symptoms. Bonzi Wells led the Rockets with 27 points, but did not travel with the team to Cleveland because of a sore right foot.

Boston will try to match its season high with a fifth straight victory Wednesday.

The Celtics won their second overtime game in a row Sunday, 124-117 in double OT over Minnesota. Delonte West scored all 31 of his points after halftime for Boston, while Paul Pierce added 27.

Ryan Gomes had 21 points and 17 rebounds, and Al Jefferson had 21 points and 14 boards for the Celtics.

"It feels good," said Pierce, who had 28 points against Houston last week and has averaged 25.4 against the Rockets in his career. "We are getting ourselves into a rhythm. Guys are starting to feel confident with themselves. It just feels good to be on the winning side of things."

Boston's defense has tightened up, as the Celtics are allowing 92.8 points per game during the win streak, compared to their 100.2 season average. They gave up a season low in points against the Rockets.

Jefferson, averaging 14.9 points and 11.1 rebounds on the season, was named Eastern Conference player of the week after averaging 23.5 points and 14.5 boards in the last four games.

"I'm just playing hard," Jefferson said. "Going out there and doing what I know I can do. I know I can score and I know I can rebound and that's what I am doing." *

:cheers:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

It seems there is no live broadcasting via streaming programs for this game. PPmate promised to carry it but it turned out to be a rerun of the rockets/grizzles game, wtf

Edit: ok, maybe you guys can try this one and see if it works for you, good luck


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Rockets with the lead. 24-14. I hope the Rockets can win today since T-Mac and Yao are in the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Rafer is playing his hand very well in my opinion.

30-22 End of 1st.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Both teams are playing well. The Rockets are still in the lead 30-22.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

I'll try, but I'm not as advanced as you guys when it comes to the posting the lineups the way you guys do it.....

back to the game....If Chuck Hayes has to tip in one more of his misses, just Dunk it Chuck!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Paul tries to take the whole team and fails

Tmac drives and gets fouled by "Carrot Top" lol

57-44 Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Tmac hits both 59-44

Air by Scal'

Tmac gets fouled on a 3 att


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

17 pts for Tmac 2-3 on the freethrows 61-44

Paul misses a jumper..good D

Tmac fouled on the drive.....shooting 2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Tmac 1-2 freethrows 62-44

Green misses , Al off. RB 

foul on Deke'....shooting 2


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

now this is more like it. Yes, its against Boston, but its a start.

No TOs from Yao thus far, but 3 fouls already...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Al hits both 62-46

Green nice D on Tmac

Deke tells AL "NO" 

Rockets throw it away...Hayes shakes his head in disgust

West gets fouled.....and 1 62-49

Batt misses a 3 from the corner

C' turn it over ...No shot by Head

HALFTIME 62-49 Rock!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

So far so good. The Rockets have to keep it up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

wow, if Rafer can always play like this, I'll just shut up about him


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*

Paul Pierce again, argh. Somebody stop him!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier with another trey, he's taken 10 3pt shots tonight already!!

I'd much rather see Battier take 10 shots from behind the arc than Alston, despite Rafer's good shooting night tonight

I think Yao can just sit out the rest of this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CHuck got a double double.

Addressing the Juwan fan club


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Al Jerfferson is playing well. He has game.

I think others have said it before but

Front court of
Jefferson Pierce Oden/Durant


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, its raining 3s tonight!! Battier 5 for 11, and knowing Battier its probably 11 good shots.

Who's Leon Powe?


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

YES IT V.SPAN and Novak time please JVG put them in.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hayes 8 offensive rebs in 23 mins:worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

30+pts in all 3 quarters so far, now THAT's the consistent offense I've been wanting to see.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Seaso Game 61 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics*



Yao Mania said:


> wow, if Rafer can always play like this, I'll just shut up about him


he always plays his best right when criticism about him gets its worst


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome game so far. I hope Deke is alright. I hope Yao can get back to his old self soon.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

please tell me that wasnt Yao shooting hand please!!!!!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Novak is on the court.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rush said:


> please tell me that wasnt Yao shooting hand please!!!!!!!


Novak time!!!


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

no other posts about Yao dislocating his finger? Did yall see it


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Novak!!!!!!for 33333333 Yes, Snyder W/ The Dunk

Good news, we win and blow their asses outta the water!j

Bad news, Dke gets tackled again by a goon! But it didn't look too bad. Matt B said maybe its just a sprain,
Bad news, Yao dislocates his finger on his shooting hand, 

Good news, he's got Giant sized Balls and asked back into the Game. What a JOCK! He'll be okay..

Super Good News, Chuck goes absolutely nuts on the boards.
Shane was raining 3s,
Tracy was "Mac-tac-ular" as Shane likes to say
Yao is getting his timing back slowly but surely,
Rafer/Luther/Juwan- shooting touch Aokay tonight
GREAT WIN, KUDOS FELLAS


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Rush said:


> no other posts about Yao dislocating his finger? Did yall see it


he just jammed it, nothing serious I guess

And hopefully Deke is OK too


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao is alright. It looks like the injury will affect him in the next game. I didn't hear or missed how Deke is doing. He took a bad fall. It was good to see him get up by himself. Overall an excellent game. It's great to see Novak in the game and actually scoring one three pointer. This game makes up for the previous Celtics game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Poor Deke, he can't take this kind of punishment anymore!

Good game, so lets just hope everyone is alright


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

yea we need a healthy team for once.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Poor Deke, he can't take this kind of punishment anymore!
> 
> Good game, so lets just hope everyone is alright


the good news is, he will have his own hospital to take care of all his medical needs when he retires (10 years from now)


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Chuck Hayes was great. Lets hope Deke is alright.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hilarious recap of the game by Bill Simmons
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/blog/index?name=simmons&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1

He wants the Celts to tank so he's cheering for us on this one. Great read :laugh:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Hilarious recap of the game by Bill Simmons
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/blog/index?name=simmons&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1
> 
> He wants the Celts to tank so he's cheering for us on this one. Great read :laugh:


LOL!!:lol: i love this guy!! He made me actually feel like watching the game with him commenting!! Dude im serious, this guys should be a commentator haha. The ones that really get me are 

9:32 -- With the Rockets leading by 29 in the final 10 minutes, Powe accidentally tumbles into Mutombo's knees; poor Dikembe goes down in a heap and can't get up. See, this is why I'm not allowed to announce NBA games -- I'd be talking in the Cookie Monster voice right now:

Ahhhhhhhhhh ... my knee hurts ... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh ... me don't like when my knee hurts ...

8:16 -- Well, the Celts are losing by 18 and we don't have a single guy on the floor who's older than 22. This is the most relaxed I've felt during a Celtics game in two weeks. Let's pull my dad out of the stands and have him guard T-Mac for the second half to really bring this baby home.

9:04 -- Seven straight from Pierce cuts Houston's lead to 12. Could somebody shoot him with a BB gun or something? 

9:16 -- Seems like a good time to mention that Battier is 5-for-12 on 3s and Hayes has seven offensive rebounds already. Stick this one in the loss column. The only thing keeping me going? I'm waiting for one good Celtics play, followed by a cut courtside to Celtics superfans Mike Rotondi and Marty Joyce standing and cheering at midcourt and eventually exchanging one of those awkward white-guy high fives like the ones Phil Mickelson has with his caddie after a big putt. Those always kill me. They're like the Larry Bird and Fred Roberts of the courtside fans

9:42 -- Coming out of commercial, we see a replay of Yao's finger getting bent back on a rebound and Yao screaming in pain, followed by Gorman reporting that Yao went to the locker room to get it checked out, then Tommy joking, "That was his chopstick finger, too, he may not be able to eat anymore!" and Gorman changing the subject as fast as humanly possible. 

(The lesson, as always: It's never dull when anyone older than 70 is allowed near a microphone during a sporting event.) 

lol does he do this for every boston game?


----------

